# SeaDek for poling & casting platform



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Where are you guys getting your seadek or marine mat? I bought a new-to-me Skimmer skiff with a poling & casting platform, but I want to add some mat on them. I live in Austin, TX so I can’t just take it to some local dealer to have it installed, since the closest one is in Houston.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Bought some off Amazon last month


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'm doing a custom order for mine. I will add it to my original post. Should hopefully be here the end of this week.

If you do any CAD or 2D drawings you can just make your own and send it over to Sea-dek. The thicker stuff feels better but cost more.


----------



## Joel Dubey (Jun 12, 2018)

mxbeebop said:


> Bought some off Amazon last month


I just looked and I can't find anything. Can you tell me what you searched on, or who the seller was? Might be able to find their web page.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think they have a San Antonio or Austin rep selling it through Castaway Customs. Contact Brian or Kaylor Little (Sabine Skiffs).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I called Seadek they sent me a template for my Yeti lid. I cut it out boom, see my avatar. Had some left over to use as fly reel rest and some behind my console to stand on. Then small pieces sandwiched together to put under the ends of my push pole while on the boat. Keeps it from bouncing
I keep the Yeti in the downstairs garage when not on the boat and all the rest stay on the boat. Had it several years and it still looks great


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

I say this on every turf thread hahaha but I think hydro turf b stock is where it’s at. You get a huge sheet that will last for multiple applications at a fraction of the cost. I’d love some seadek but $$$


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I jus bought a scrap or odd size. Im cheap so it wasn't much


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Guys, I am the Castaway Customs Rep for Central Texas. If you need any custom SeaDek, call/text 512-647-0088. I am scanning and installing SeaDek in the Austin and San Antonio areas everyday.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Joel Dubey said:


> I just looked and I can't find anything. Can you tell me what you searched on, or who the seller was? Might be able to find their web page.


Angler Storehouse was the retailer.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

cardboard cut out fold it up and ship it to Castaway or give them dimensions thats if you want a custom top. If you DIY it Amazon and a razor blade works perfect


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I’v gotten in touch with Mattlow and he’ll be coming over to help me with my order. I appreciate everyone’s feedback. I’ll report back with pics once it’s all done and installed.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Bryson Turner said:


> cardboard cut out fold it up and ship it to Castaway or give them dimensions thats if you want a custom top. If you DIY it Amazon and a razor blade works perfect


There’s no need for making your own templates anymore. Castaway Customs has Reps able to scan your skiffs from South East Texas and Central Texas. We are in Corpus/Rockport/POC every other week or so.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TexasSightcaster said:


> Where are you guys getting your seadek or marine mat? I bought a new-to-me Skimmer skiff with a poling & casting platform, but I want to add some mat on them. I live in Austin, TX so I can’t just take it to some local dealer to have it installed, since the closest one is in Houston.


Contact Kaylor Little with Castaway Customs. They have a guy working for them in the Austin area. He can come out scan your boat and install it for you.


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Finally got to take the skiff out after getting the mat put on. Very pleased with it and Matt was great to work with. I’m impressed with the difference it made after being on the platform all day, 3 days straight. Everything lined up perfectly, the fit and finish was better than I expected.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Check out DekIt co. Awesome product, great service, faster turn around than SeaDek. Did my gheenoe I’m a few days, couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tyler White said:


> Check out DekIt co. Awesome product, great service, faster turn around than SeaDek. Did my gheenoe I’m a few days, couldn’t be happier.


He’s already had it installed and post a fishing report with it. 
Nice plug!


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He’s already had it installed and post a fishing report with it.
> Nice plug!


Just saw that lol anyone else interested, give them a look! Its awesome stuff!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tyler White said:


> Just saw that lol anyone else interested, give them a look! Its awesome stuff!


Doesn’t hurt, others searching may see it.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

I used a camping sleeping pad..a pair of scissors...bingo...poling and casting pads and even a step aboard that pads the console seat as I never drag the cushions out.

Roll em up and stick em in the console. Stick em down in the collapsible casting basket when running.

$15.00...plus if I wanna stand on the deck if it’s real windy...I move the pad with me.


----------

